# Cardboard and duct tape samurai armor



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi All,
Once again after watching a particularly awesome movie (47 Ronin), my boy asked if I could make him a costume. This time it was samaurai armor fit for a powerful daimyo. Instructables provided the template and duct tape, aluminum wire and cardboard provided the materials. It went faster than I thought once it started coming together and he's now looking forward to wearing it this year to our local Ren Faire. We still need to build the gauntlets and perhaps some cool leggings but I'm happy with the result!

Enjoy!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a lucky boy your son is, that is sooo cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're in the running for coolest dad ever Your son looks fabulous in his new costume!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Absolutely wonderful!


----------



## Silent Howl (May 31, 2012)

at first I was like, not you did not make a costume with duck tape (like so many halloween fail I have seen)...

then I open the tread and it is awsome...I was not expecting a good looking costume like this one..


----------



## melgibbs (Mar 24, 2014)

Awesome to the nth degree!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Some new additions: spear, flag and gauntlets!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Send some of that talent my way, your work is amazing!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

That looks great! It is funny that people will spend so much money on costumes, but with talent and creativity you have mastered what people would spend a fortune for. Love it!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

We've made a few new additions since my last update, stenciled a new flag, made a neck guard and painted the mask.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## JesterLex (Jul 22, 2014)

What a lucky little guy! The armor looks great......can't even tell it's made of duct tape.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

I love it, well done! You get awesome dad award for sure.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

We've finally finished the armor after lots of modifications and additions, boy has been working on his routine and overall the effect is pretty convincing for duct tape and shoelaces... I'll post some more shots as I get them.

BANZAII!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You did such an amazing job with this costume. Your son looks wonderful in it, too.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

One of a kind! Doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice work on the costume!
I'm sure he loves it.
But fit for a Ren-Faire?
Wrong period, wrong part of the world, and fantasy rather than something realistic.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Buzz Kill ^


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

thanks all, considering many people at the faire will be dressed as elves & wizards, and that there were samurai as early as the 9th century, I don't think it's such a stretch. He'll be like some exotic traveller from a faraway land.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Kevin, that is one heck of a costume. I love it! He is going to be the talk of the town at the Ren Faire. It's nice to see how it all came together with more detailing as time went on. You have got to be proud of your work and I'm sure your son is too!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Amazing job!!!!!


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

I name your son.... The 48th Ronin!
Great job.
My hat tips to you.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Kevin that is AMAZING! What a tremendous creative mind you have. Props, tombstones, now costumes! Wow! What can't you do??? Your son is so lucky, and I'm sure thrilled beyond words.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

My kids were a big hit at the faire, he wins the kids' costume contest! Thanks for all the great comments, guys!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They are so adorable and the costumes are gorgeous!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That picture is over the top, well deserved win!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Great picture of your kids! Congrats on the win to you both.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats! Great costume!


----------

